# Candle Science Reviews



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Candle Science Reviews
Any scent that says bath/body is fine for soap.
I have used some scents from there at 1 oz per 2 lbs when I only had a 1 oz sample but generally use 1 oz per pound of soap. The cherry was great at 1 oz per 2 pounds.
I personally prefer fresh fruity/berry scents and herbal scents.
I’ll list which ones I’ve tried for you but you may have scents you like that I don’t and vice versa.

I don’t oven process. I will stack molds in soaps that need a forced gel but that is all.
Becky

A=accelerates
D=discolors

Apple Jack and Peel -A slightly, D to pretty caramel color, gels easily. Sells great!
Black Cherry-A, D to pale pink, nice!
Coconut Lime verbena-Slight A, no D. I cannot keep this one in stock.
Cranberry Marmalade-a new favorite! Slight A, D to pretty red brown.
Cucumber Melon-no A or D .
Chocolate Fudge: haven’t soaped, smells good!
Fig Forest-just tried, no A or D. Lost scent for 2 weeks but seems to be coming back. Vanilla, fig, spice scent. Cream.
Frankincense and Myrrh-this one needs to be force gelled. No A, D to dark brown
French Vanilla-force gel. No A, D to medium tan.
Fresh Fruit Slices-No A or D. Best if forced gel. Awesome scent!
Green Tea and Lemongrass-no A or D. Slow but has always come out perfect. Sells well, light scent.
Hazelnut Coffee-no A, D to med. Brown. I like the Mocha Café better.
Hot Baked Apple Pie-no A, D to soft brown. Like Apple Jack n peel better.
Lavender-A, moves fast! No D. Strong true scent.

Lilac- A, and rices. No D. Move fast, but a good scent!
Lemon Verbena- Fresh delicious scent. No A, D pale yellow.
Lovespell- no A or D, but scent morphed on me.Great and true in lotion.
Mocha Café-mmm rich complex choc./coffee scent. No A, D to dark brown.
Ocean Breeze- recommend force gel. No A or D. bestseller
Peppermint Eucalyptus-recommend force gel. I always color. No A. Another big seller.
Plumeria- No A or D. Very Nice but I prefer this from Mystify Your Senses.
Pumpkin Bread-Slight A, D to orangey brown. Nice!
Red Clover Tea-Have this, smells good, but haven’t tried it yet.
Sun Ripened Raspberry-no A or D but morphed on me.
Violet Lime- Fast A, slight D to greenish tint. Strong scent!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting this Becky. I just added it to the scent review topic.

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Thought I'd post thsi since some of you may be checking out Candle Sicence for the cranberry scent!
Becky


----------



## Guest

Becky, 

I just ordered the Cranberry from Candle Science yesterday. I also ordered a few 1 ounce samples to soap. I think I ordered a few that you didn't mention. I'll let you know how they work in CP and post the results on the forum.

Sara


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I've done a few that becky didn't list, I used them all at 1 oz for 2lbs:

Antique Sandelwood-no A or D, I don't like this much myself, too strong
Chardonnay- no A or D-I think this smells gross! But I've sold some and it seems to be a love or hate thing!
Milk Chocolate-no A D to dark brown, just light enough to see some of my cocoa swirls-needs a little bit more scent
Mediterannean Fig- no A or D-this was my free sample and everyone loves it! Plenty of scent

I'll also add that the plumeria has A twice now for me and riced once. I was able to work with it "Just" and the bars came out okay, I do like the scent-Becky what is your secret!

I also have the Baby Powder may soap that today.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I havethe baby powder too and Asian Amber still to try.
I don't know why the Plumeria did not accelerate for me but I only used theirs once. It is nice, just ususally get it elsewhere.
I want to try the fig sometime.
Sara,
I ordered Mulberry from Susan Anderson yesterday.
BTW when ordering from CS if you ask they will send a free FO with every order.


----------

